

Orangutan attempts to hunt fish with spear - dangoldin
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=562236&in_page_id=1965

======
simianstyle
someone please take this back to reddit where it belongs

------
technoguyrob
Is this confirmed?

This is the Daily Mail...

~~~
moog
Looks like a spear to me.

~~~
technoguyrob
I'm disappointed by your answer, but even more so that you have more than 1
upvote. For once, reddit provided more value to me than Hacker News:

<http://reddit.com/info/6haio/comments/>

~~~
attack
The comment you cite has enough made up data and weak reasoning to make the
daily mail look respectable. For actual data, let us turn to the internet. The
February 2007 report involving chimpanzees does lend credibility to this
orangutan picture:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/02...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-
dyn/content/article/2007/02/22/AR2007022201007.html)

<http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn11234>

~~~
technoguyrob
I know. I'm just saying that was a lot more useful than any of the replies
here. I don't know why I got downmodded.

------
gaika
Some local tribes think that orangutans are smart, just pretend to be dumb so
they can slack off and skip work.

------
anewaccountname
I call shenanigans (orangutan shenanigans nonetheless): if you look at the
splash, you can tell he slapped the water and didn't actually "stab" as you
would with a spear.

------
moog
2001

------
xlnt
why is monkey news being posted to hacker news?

~~~
jrockway
I think that the use of tools is interesting to hackers. Startups and hackers
invent new tools to make life easier; this article shows another species doing
the same thing.

Anyway, I found the "article" (really just a picture with a few words)
interesting.

